# contador de 0 a 9



## antargo22 (Jun 23, 2007)

hola tengo un contador de 0 a 9 mi circuito funciona con 5v , como hago para que fincione 3 relays de 12v , condo este en 1 , 3 y 5


----------



## mabauti (Jun 23, 2007)

lo mas facil es usar compuertas and del IC 74ls21 y la salida  a un transistor que controla el relay


----------



## antargo22 (Jun 23, 2007)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> lo mas facil es usar compuertas and del IC 74ls21 y la salida  a un transistor que controla el relay


que tipo de transsitor o numero???


----------



## mabauti (Jun 23, 2007)

2n2222 o BC547, de esta manera








p.d. tambien necesitaras un inversor 74ls04


----------



## El nombre (Jun 24, 2007)

Si el inversor es para el transistor puedes polarizar a posivo la base e inversor hecho.
Saludos


----------

